# Lancaster, OH - Bear 2 XL



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Lancaster, OH | BEAR 2


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

I live in Ohio, so I posted this on my Facebook wall-in case anyone can help.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

bump


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

still listed as adoptable - bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

adopted


----------

